# Water Softener and Dirty Water



## bcnu (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a 2 yr. old softener. When it recharges I get dirty brown tap water. I usually run 5+ large tubs of water in the washing machine to clear it up. It goes from sewer colored to fluorescent green to clear. I'm on my 7th tub full now and it's still fairly green. Any thoughts?


----------



## prairiefire (Sep 19, 2010)

i'm opposite mine goes from brown to clear after a regeneration. never heard of this before. did your old softener do this too? have you had your water tested latley? you may have some chemical reaction going on with some minerals you have in your water. how hard is your water? the guy i deal with will test the water for me for free he is very knowlegable and helpful. ask around to see who people deal with, there are a lot of water guys out there that deal with problems just by putting in the biggest and most expensive systems without getting to the root of the problem. sorry i couldn't be of more help.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2010)

Are you on well water? If so did you change the pressure tank when you got the new softener. The reason I ask is that the regen may be pumping water back into the pressure tank and stirring up crap in it.

I have a whole house filter, no softener, and if I don't do it just right when I am turning the water back on after changing the filter the same thing happens when I "disturb" the years of crap in the bottom of the pressure tank.


----------



## bcnu (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks guys. My SIL put in a Home Depot softener - same kind he used when he built a new house, and we put in a new pressure tank at the same time. I've run 8-10 washer loads today and water still greenish. What about bypassing the softner for a couple of weeks - if problem goes away I can focus on water softener...if it happens again during that time it would be well related - yes, we are on a well. Did have an old culligan that quit working a few years before we moved in.


----------

